# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Feeding Multiple Mice?

## Slynig

At what point is it appropriate to begin feeding multiple mice or perhaps rats to a BP? I've had my BP since January 4 but she has only grown a few inches since I got her and has only shed twice.  She's about 21 inches now.  I was reading that post about Big Ben's update and I have to admit that I was a bit jealous of his growth compared to my snake's, given the similarities in size 4 months ago.  I have been feeding my BP adult mice every 5 days and I was thinking about giving her two at next feeding.  The mice are good size, probaby around 30-35 grams and about equal to her girth, maybe slightly smaller.  If anyone could let me know when they began feeding multiples I would appreciate it or any other advice about feeding increases.  Thanx

                                       MIKE

----------


## PrincessErica

Can't hurt to just try it out and see if they'll take another one. I tried feeding mine a second mouse tonight, and he was wholly uninterested, so I guess one is enough for him. Try it out, if your little one is still hungry after the first one, they'll take the second one.  :Smile:

----------


## kavmon

i agree with erica,  just try it out!  if they want to eat two they will.  it won't hurt your snake as long as you are not over doing it and they look like they swallowed a football every day every week.  some bp's grow fast and some don't as long as your's is eating weekly, no problems.


vaughn

----------


## daniel1983

here pal.... read this thread if you have not already

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=23362

----------


## OreoGaborio

oh wow... your post sounds exactly how mine woulda sounded if i posted it.... 21", got her/him first week of January... feeding every 5-6 days... one adult mouse

any idea how old yours is?

----------


## Slynig

> oh wow... your post sounds exactly how mine woulda sounded if i posted it.... 21", got her/him first week of January... feeding every 5-6 days... one adult mouse
> 
> any idea how old yours is?



I totally forget to ask the guy how old she was when I bought her.  I'm guessing that she was about 1-2 months old when I got her on Jan 4 since she was about 18" then.  Is 21" undersized for a BP thats about 5 months old?

----------


## OreoGaborio

man, i have no idea, i didn't ask either... i PMed KMG (Karla?) who works at NERDs (i bought it from their retail store) & didn't get an answer back.

----------


## PrincessErica

They grow at different rates. I really had to stop worrying if mine was growing at the same rate as other people's, because he's NOT other people's. He's mine, I can only go by what's going on with him. Don't stress. If he's being fed regularly (mice, rats, whatever), he'll do just fine.  :Very Happy:

----------


## rattlehead13

hi 
my royal is 2 years old and eats every week 2 x xl mice with no problems. He's 3ft at the moment. I have read that people feed them 1 x every 10 days  but like i said mine has no issues. 
same with my corn snake as well

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> hi 
> my royal is 2 years old and eats every week 2 x xl mice with no problems. He's 3ft at the moment. I have read that people feed them 1 x every 10 days  but like i said mine has no issues. 
> same with my corn snake as well


I am sure the OP will appreciate the answer especially 11 years after asking the question  :Wink:

----------


## Mkelleher

> At what point is it appropriate to begin feeding multiple mice or perhaps rats to a BP? I've had my BP since January 4 but she has only grown a few inches since I got her and has only shed twice.  She's about 21 inches now.  I was reading that post about Big Ben's update and I have to admit that I was a bit jealous of his growth compared to my snake's, given the similarities in size 4 months ago.  I have been feeding my BP adult mice every 5 days and I was thinking about giving her two at next feeding.  The mice are good size, probaby around 30-35 grams and about equal to her girth, maybe slightly smaller.  If anyone could let me know when they began feeding multiples I would appreciate it or any other advice about feeding increases.  Thanx
> 
>                                        MIKE


This is so weird. My name is Mike, I got my BP about 4 months ago, when I got her she was about 1-2 months old, when I got her she was about 18" and she is now about 21",  I also have been feeding her adult mice every 5 days, noticing that she still seems hungry after eating, I got larger mice. But wanted to feed her the rest of the smaller ones before switching, looked up feeding multiple mice and stumbled upon this... almost exact situation 14 years apart. Down to having the same name. So weird haha.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> I am sure the OP will appreciate the answer especially 11 years after asking the question


Make that 14 years now since this thread started.... :ROFL: 

Mkelleher:  threads are kept for informational purposes, but when they're years old, it's best (we prefer) to start a new thread.  OK?   :Wink:   LOL
But make no mistake, we do welcome your input here.   :Welcome:

----------

Mkelleher (04-26-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (04-26-2019)

----------

